# cricket breeding



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

well because now have a hedgehog and a leopard gecko
and also I plan on getting a few more leopard geckos
I was wondering about raising crickets because it would mean less 45 min trips to pet shops
I haven't use any bait shop crickets and don't really intend to


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Crickets aren't nearly as popular as treats as mealies around here. I'm not sure if anyone actually raises their own crickets on this forum, I tried a long time ago but had problems with the eggs molding. A quick google search on how to raise crickets would help you a lot.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i breed many types of insects (big reptile, amphibian guy).
crickets are a real pain to breed, dubia roaches are a better idea. think of them as a meatier cricket that is easy to breed!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If anyone is up for roaches I would highly recommend them over crickets. Easier and healthier.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I tried breeding/keeping crickets too, the smell was awful.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.nyworms.com/dubiacare.htm

this is a pretty good summary. i got a container with hundreds (maybe a thousand) and i never smelt anything from them. easy to breed, meatier than crickets and a soft exoskeleton for a roach. only problem is getting your colony started. i see them at reptile shows go for about $20 for 50 (different shows i seen better or worse). then you would have to just care for them until they get their numbers up


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Not that it actually contributes to the 'which insects to use/keep/breed' etc. discussion in terms of hedgehogs, but dubia roaches are kind of cute, haha. The females (which have very small wings, therefore making the 'segmented' body visible) remind me a lot of hissing ****roaches, which were one of my Favorite Things Ever as a kid. XD


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

moxieberry said:


> Not that it actually contributes to the 'which insects to use/keep/breed' etc. discussion in terms of hedgehogs, but dubia roaches are kind of cute, haha. The females (which have very small wings, therefore making the 'segmented' body visible) remind me a lot of hissing ****roaches, which were one of my Favorite Things Ever as a kid. XD


i got a colony of them too. they are an awesome invert but i got them to feed to my monitor but rarely take from the colony cause i kinda like them


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I would totally keep a hissing roach (or several) just as pets. <3


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

had roaches as a kid the kind ya don't want
i'd be afraid of them getting lose in my house and my girlfriend wouldn't allow for that she finds them discusting


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

dubia are terrible climbers so they wont escape what you keep them in...crickets are much better climbers and can jump. i got a plastic storage container that i cut part of the lid out and glued a screen on, havent had one get loose. i can understand if ur girl wont let u do it, but if you trying to breed a crickets your better off doing dubia.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

though you have a hedgie and a lep gecko. you dont got to get to crazy into bug breeding, besides my hedgie i got 5 pacman frogs, a savannah monitor, 3 bearded dragons that breed making MANY babies and a couple snakes (dont eat bugs but i mentioned them  ) breeding bugs saves me lots of dough!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

My ol lady is okay with crickets, meal worms, and superworms. She likes the idea.
She loves the gecko and we want more of them


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

dont tell her the dubia are roaches, tell her they are beetles


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

she would know better lol
We have a new male leopard gecko named him King Diamond


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it a regular leopard gecko or some kind of color morph?


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

SHCT Baldy he is all green
and my female Lemy is hypomelinstic


----------

